# Demo Seite zurücksetzen automatisch jede Stunde



## Guri (7. September 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal vom langen langen zeit, eine demo seite erstellen bzw. einrichten,
so dass jede Stunde automatisch auf sandart zurügesetzt wird, mit inhalte und datenbank,

wie hier, hier, hier, und so änliche seite,

hat jemand eine idee wie so man reliesiert, wie soll man anfangen und was für scripte benötigt man,
ich hoffe kommen jetzt nicht die übliche sprüche wie werst mit suchen,

ich bedanke mich im Voraus, Grüß Guri.


----------



## basti1012 (7. September 2019)

was meinst du mit zurückstellen ? Die Webseite sieht seid Stunden gleich aus ?
Meinst du das die Demos nach einer Stunde nicht mehr laufen ? , bzw das alle eine Einstellungen und Datenbanken wieder auf Anfang stehen damit jeder Test User  eine ungebrauchte Demo hat ( wie neu installiert)  ?


----------



## Guri (8. September 2019)

basti1012 hat gesagt.:


> Einstellungen und Datenbanken wieder auf Anfang stehen


Ja genao, also einen s.g. Reset.


----------



## basti1012 (8. September 2019)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das jeder User einen key( token ,pin ,passwort ) bekommt wo jeden User seine Einstellungen in der Datenbank gespeicher werden, es könnten ja auch 100 User gleichzeitig die Demo nutzen.Sobald die Demo Zeit eines Users vorbei ist wir sein Eintrag aus der Datenbank gelöscht.

Das löschen könnte ein Script übernehmen was über ein  cron läuft und checkt welche User die Demo Zeit überschritten haben.

Ist ja fast das gleiche wie im Forum. Meine Einstellungen für dieses Forum sind anders als deine.Jeder der sich neu anmeldet bekommt die Standart Einstellung.
So würde ich es wohl machen. Ob es der richtige weg ist weiß ich aber auch nicht so genau


----------



## Guri (8. September 2019)

Ich versuche mit eine Beispiel:
ich installiere ein cms ob Wordpress oder Jommla oder Typo3, ist egal,
und diese eintsellungen mit odner, unterordner, dateien und datenbank speichere als backup, oder als standart, ich weiss nicht wie soll ich nennen, und soll ab diesezeitpunkt jede Stunde zurückgesetzt ein rest, sollte dise backup gesetzt, oder die frisch installierte cms,
und jetzt kommen besucher malden sich an, machen änderungen, stellen beitrage, laden hoch bilder, usw., wenn die Stunde vorbei ist, dann soll es zurücksetzt als nicht gewesen ist, also alles soll in anfang gesetzt, soll die ober gemachte backup abgespeiel, wie frisch installiert,
ich hoffe habe gut erklärt, aber ich habe keine ahnung wie soll ich so was machen, oder wie soll ich anfangen.


----------



## merzi86 (9. September 2019)

Hallo Guri,
ich würde von dem soweit fertig eingerichteten System ein SQL-Dump erstellen (dafür gibt es z.B. für Mysql/Mariadb  mysqldump).

Unter Linux würde ich eine Bash-Skript machen, indem mittels des mysql zunächst alle Tabellen gedroppt werden und dann der Dump wieder eingespielt wird. Dies kann auch zusammen in einer SQL-Datei stehen.
Dann müsstest du nur noch die Ordner für die Uploads bereinigen, da kommt es ein bisschen darauf an, wie das System die Dateien ablegt. In einigen Fällen reicht es wenn du die Dateien z.B. so löschst

```
rm /path/to/upload/folder/*.*
```

Die Bash könnte dann mittels eines Cron-Jobs ein mal pro Tag, oder so häufig man möchte ausgeführt werden.

Für Windows Systeme wäre es ähnlich nur das du dort ein Batch- oder Powershell-Skript erstellst und mittels der Aufgabenplanung startest.


----------



## zerix (9. September 2019)

Hallo,

ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, wollte ich mal einen Vorschlag machen. Ich würde mir ein Docker Image vorbereiten und würde einfach stündlich den Container wegwerfen und neu starten.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Guri (19. September 2019)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Mühe, 
mit beide Sachen kann ich nicht umgehen, ob ist mysqldump  oder Docker, 
muss ich leider passen, ist doch nicht so einfach wie habe ich mir gedacht, 
oder vielleicht doch, aber ich komme nicht klar, 
Viele Grüße Guri.


----------



## zerix (19. September 2019)

Docker ist nicht besonders kompliziert. Wenn du dich etwas mit Linux auskennst, bzw dich auf der Konsole dort bewegen kannst. Hast du das in einem Tag fertig.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

